#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month

## Kris

Adorable little fluffy, he likes birds and sharks. He had been around since 2013 and was also a mod and part of the RPA staff.
He likes war games like halo and titanfall, but he shy not from other VG, but mostly those with guns.
You can find him in the Sci-fi section, running cool RPs like: Kill Field, Mount & Blade: Perisno and Titanfall.



Did I mention how much of a fluff he is? Because he is!

This month, MoTM is Fluffy bird, aka:

Blazing Falcons

----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats!!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Blazing Falcons

Oh hey that's me! Hey everybody! Kris finally let me out of the office after that one mishap last year. (I think it's because I had no idea what I was doing and no amount of training got me working efficiently.) You remember, I had a whole list of one-liners for that.



Spoiler: Alternate office boom one-liners (updated) 





Consider this my declaration of unemployment!

Consider this my declaration of declination of employment!

Consider this my declaration of financial independence!

Consider this my declaration of independence!

Consider this my declaration of pursuing my dream of self-employment!

Consider this my declaration of pursuing my dream of self-unemployment!

Ever heard of Back-to-school blowout deals? This is a trapped-in-the-office blowup deal!

Here comes the boom!

Right now it's Freaky-Friday, both of you get out before it becomes Friendly-Fire-Friday!

I QUIT!!!

Consider this my formal- I QUIT!!!

You know the two-week notice? This is my five-second fuse! (My favorite of them)

Consider this my formal declaration of resignation!

Consider this my formal resignation!

Consider this my formal declaration of I QUIT!!!




As a thanks I'm going to leave this here to help you guys survive any potential unfortunate encounters that may come from RPA's Halloween events!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations sir!

----------


## Kris

> Oh hey that's me! Hey everybody! Kris finally let me out of the office after that one mishap last year. (I think it's because I had no idea what I was doing and no amount of training got me working efficiently.) You remember, I had a whole list of one-liners for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alternate office boom one-liners (updated) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG where did you dig this from ?  :XD:  awww I can't believe you remembered!

*Push fluffy back in the office and lock it*

----------


## Blazing Falcons

> OMG where did you dig this from ?  awww I can't believe you remembered!
> 
> *Push fluffy back in the office and lock it*


It had been a while since I've been repped, (so long that the oldest "most recent rep gained" thing was from the RPA-landia main thread and I was able to back-track and get it from there.

Nooooooo..! I was going to go to flight school!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Natora

Awesome and well deserved!!!

----------


## Merry



----------

